# Trout Beads Versus Real Egg's ?!?!?!?



## Fish On

Just wondering what your take is on useing Trout Beads versus harvesting Hens or Brown trout and King Salmon and useing there eggs , The more I think about it ,the more it makes sense why kill a fish if you can just use fake egg's and get the same catch rate , I don't keep many fish anyways maybe a few a year for the smoker . ....I have fished real egg's for years now and have done real well on singles ( King Salmon Egg's ) and sacks useing ( Steelhead Egg's ) , I think scent plays a big part in it , if you can make the scent they want and incorporate it into fishing with beads sounds like a winning combo to me !!!.....whats your take ????

Fish On !!!


----------



## Fishaholic69

not sure about trout beads but I catch alot of steelies using single glo bug yarn eggs I make myself all the time. I am fly fishin tho. I don't see why you couldn't use them under a float tho?


----------



## steelheadBob

Hey Joe, when i cure my eggs, i always take some cure juice and keep it it a small bag or pill jar and dip my sucker spawn, buggers and single egg pat's in in and ive seen it improve my strike rate!!! Also, goby showed me the beed and single egg hook trick a few seasons back and what i do is after making them with just alittle more thread, i soak them in the egg cure so the sent gets on the beads..... Its half and half for me, real eggs vs. beads ect. ect.


----------



## riverKing

I would say it depends on the conditions. if you are fishing off color water and/or float fishing slower areas I would say use sacks. but if the water has decent visiblility I say, these fish are stupid, if its on a good drift they will take it, so why deal with using sacks.
to be honest theres lots of guys out there using sacks not catching as much as guys using nymphs, and vise versa. confidence in you bait and skill in drifts are the two keys to steelhead, and I think cured eggs are nasty so I'll stick with glo bugs, but they say beads are more effective


----------



## liquidsoap

Good to see you posting again Fish on..
No experience on the subject.. Only sucker spawn and glowbugs..

Best of luck this season..


----------



## MuskieJim

I'll leave this one up to some of the guys who absolutely destroy fish on beads (Mepps, you reading this?? ). Last year was my first year using them, and they work.


----------



## Mepps3

MuskieJim said:


> I'll leave this one up to some of the guys who absolutely destroy fish on beads (Mepps, you reading this?? ). Last year was my first year using them, and they work.


Shhhhhhhhh.


----------



## bassman56

Never really tried it, will make sure to try it out this year. I only use the eggs u give me fishon.


----------



## J-rod

Alright so i am not very familiar with the trout bead system. I have been doing a little research and found that you peg the bead above the hook a few inches. Now when the fish hits the bead and you set the hook wouldnt the hook go into the outside of the mouth and the fish actually be foul hooked?? I am very confused on the system. I have been reading the "how to" system off of http://www.troutbeads.com/How_To.html/ . Could anyone give me some advice on how they fish this system? I am interested in trying it out when i come back from WVU on thanksgiving/christmas break.


----------



## BigDaddy300

J-rod said:


> Alright so i am not very familiar with the trout bead system. I have been doing a little research and found that you peg the bead above the hook a few inches. Now when the fish hits the bead and you set the hook wouldnt the hook go into the outside of the mouth and the fish actually be foul hooked?? I am very confused on the system. I have been reading the "how to" system off of http://www.troutbeads.com/How_To.html/ . Could anyone give me some advice on how they fish this system? I am interested in trying it out when i come back from WVU on thanksgiving/christmas break.


Not sure how the beads are fished but if that is the case, then yes it would be considered foul hooked.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

Beads are fished like any other bait or artificial offering. And no, the suggested rigging methods won't result in more foul-hooked fish. People think because the hook is below the bead that this is so. I've fished them extensively for the last 4 seasons and rarely is the hook anywhere besides inside the mouth.


----------



## bassman56

Wait so the bead would be 1 to 2 inches below the hook?


----------



## KSUFLASH

bead is tied on 2" above the hook.


----------



## bassman56

Ok ill have to try this soon.


----------



## rpaisie

Do you think it would be feasible to try this on a regular spinning rig as opposed to a fly rod? I like the idea of this presentation, but I don't have access to any fly gear.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Works great on any float set up...whether its spinning, centerpinning, etc as long as you're drifting it under a float. Also an excellent bottom offering on a tandem rig.

Still totally new to me and in the experimental stages with it....


----------



## stream_stalker

MuskieJim said:


> I'll leave this one up to some of the guys who absolutely destroy fish on beads (Mepps, you reading this?? ). Last year was my first year using them, and they work.


Oh god, as if his head wasn't inflated enough from a 16lb skamania (insert picture)...


----------



## Mepps3

stream_stalker said:


> Oh god, as if his head wasn't inflated enough from a 16lb skamania (insert picture)...


What this 16lb'er......btw is my biggest steel to date. Beads do work!


----------



## bassman56

Here we go again!


----------



## bassman56

Does it only work in clearer water or all types different conditions?


----------



## Mepps3

bassman56 said:


> Here we go again!


Sorry if a big fish offends you... BTW beads work under the right conditions. Give them a try and see for yourself.


----------



## bassman56

No nothing against you Mepps i was talking about the post before yours.


----------



## Mepps3

bassman56 said:


> No nothing against you Mepps i was talking about the post before yours.


I know that guy and he was kidding around.


----------

